# Plant ID please.



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's the web address: Going to have to cut and paste.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...fall&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4RNWN_enUS285US285&sa=N

I couldn't upload the picture to the thread because the file size was too large. It's the classic pseudo-waterfall in the planted tank image. Can anyone ID the 1st plant on the left. It's green with red-like flowers at the tip. Thanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like Very healthy Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala

There you go.


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

The apex is strawberry red. The color is a sharp sudden contrast. Whereas with the rotundifolia is more gradual and looks more pinkish.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Ludwigia arcuata_?


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Edit: Just realized you were referencing the first plant not the red one behind it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dr. ****enstein,

My eyes aren't what they used to be, but I don't think the resolution of the picture allows me to enlarge it to the point that I can identify it accurately.


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

That plant on top of the rocks is pretty unique. Its high on my wish list, if it only could by identified. Argh.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you see my previous post?

Just to make sure I'm talking about the right plant, the one on the left toward the front with the red shoot tips that's overhanging the rocks is:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala

The bright red tall one farther back is _Ludwigia arcuata_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I can tell by looking at the enlarged picture that the author has overdone the reds. In Photoshop, or other photo applications, you can enhance the reds or other colors, and in this case the reds have been enhanced until they are not realistic.


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

Make's sense now. Thank you all.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> Did you see my previous post?
> 
> Just to make sure I'm talking about the right plant, the one on the left toward the front with the red shoot tips that's overhanging the rocks is:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala
> ...


you helped me ID the new stem plant i just got It didnt even have a name lable. Thanks Cavan


----------

